# Soul Mates And Twin Flame Concept



## Astroboy (Jul 7, 2011)

*Soul Mates and Twin Flames*

*Birds of a feather or feathers off the same bird?*
We've been receiving many questions of late concerning the subject of  soul mates. It seems many are out to find their "ideal" partner in life.  So what's it all about? Do we meet on a dreamy white cloud and sail off  into an eternal sunset whilst cherubims play their sweet soul music? Or  is there a bit more to it than that? Both Trinity and myself are soul  mates who have joined in union in this incarnation to help one another.  We felt compelled to write this joint article which you might like to  read if the subject interests you...
*The Twin Flame*
The subject of soul mate would be totally incomplete with out first  addressing the phenomenon of the "twin flame" because the former arises  from the later. Please allow us to share... 
 The purpose of our soul (from our perspective) is to undergo  countless incarnations in order that it may fully and completely express  itself as a unique glorification of the One Life. In order to do this,  the soul needs a powerful mirror. It achieves this by dividing into two.  The division is notional just as all separation between individual  parts of the One Life is an illusion. Both are complete, whole and yet  the soul is comprised of two complimentary parts. Yes it's a paradox of  creation - the ultimate divine paradox that generates the experience of  relativity ("Yin" as opposed to "Yang") and therefore the miraculous  experience of life itself.
 The purpose of twin flames is balance; they are directly  complimentary to one another. This polar equation is necessary to create  momentum and direction on the path of a soul. Without it, our journey  would likely be random, chaotic and meaningless or even non-existent.  Our twin flame draws us back to the source like a universal magnet; it  is our memory of the original condition of absolute completeness  expressed through the finest quintessence of form; she is almost, but  not quite, completely formless.
 Upon incarnation, one half of the soul remains in the highest levels  of consciousness close to the source. Its purpose is to continually draw  the other back to its true nature. It does this by manifesting  reflections of itself through the weave of life surrounding its 'other  half'. For example, the half that is incarnated may suddenly find  themselves drawn to a particular cloud formation, the awesome beauty of  an animal or the miracle of mother nature. As we feel the stirrings of  love, joy and harmony within, it is our twin flame that we're likely  connecting with reminding us of who and what we are. She creates our  pathway and the beauty we experience on it. The connection generates  safe, unattached passage through the external drama and helps unwind the  conditioning that limits our limitlessness.
 When we finally realise the presence and beauty of our twin flame,  rather than getting engrossed within the mirror of them (believing our  partner is them for example and attaching to that), we are blessed with  the most profoundly magical state of being possible within incarnation.  It is as if a hundred thousand angels are constantly positioned all  around us, helping, guiding, nurturing and above all, unconditionally  loving us. When the essence of our twin flame draws close, it is as if a  divine being is sitting above our heads pouring a continual cascade of  love downwards through our being. We will only feel this fully though  when we give up the external search for an object of our love (a soul  mate for example). If there is still residual need for another half to  make the whole complete, this magical experience of divine self love is  not possible.
 Frequently the twin flame will appear in symbolic representation - a  spiritual vision for example such as a unicorn or some other mythical  animal. Sometimes it will appear in the people we are attracted to or  form relationships with. A twin flame may even cast an energetic  'enhancement' (a rose tinted filter) around someone close to us in order  that we may see the reflection and find the self love within. Earlier  in our journey it is likely we'll be seduced into thinking this partner  is our twin flame. Indeed we may get duped in this way many times  thinking "this is it", "I've met the partner I've been looking for  through countless incarnations". If we have such feelings, what may have  happened is that we've possibly met up with our ultimate soul mate. So  what exactly is a soul mate and how does it relate to the twin flame?
*Soul Mates*
The term soul mate has a tendency to arouse romantic images of a  pre-destined, ideal mate, upon which reunion results in the blissful,  harmonious 'answer to all things'. However, (at least in our experience)  the truth is very different indeed.  So what is the purpose of our soul  mate? From our perspective it is this...
*A true soul mate represents the closest reflection of the  twin flame that is possible in physical incarnation. The soul mate is  not our twin flame, but has agreed to partner through many incarnations  to help us connect with our ultimate holy grail.* 
 So the true soul mate presents a continually updating mirror to their  partner in order that we may peel away distortions, find inner  completeness and dissolve into union with our twin flame. Of course  looking in the mirror is not always something we wish to do - especially  if what we see doesn't agree with us! To intensify matters, there is  simply no escaping the mirror once its shown to us - all of our buttons  seem to get pressed at once. We are continually exposed to the 'good',  the 'bad' and the 'ugly'! We might be forgiven for wanting to run a mile  but then the love that unites both by a common cause pulls them back  together for another round of intense navel gazing. 
 For a soul that is just beginning to emerge, this process would be  too destructive and so union with our soul mate doesn't usually happen  at the same place or time until they have released sufficient karma and  let go of remaining emotional attachments along the path. From our  experience soul mates don't incarnate together at all until each are  ready to move on a higher plane of existence as part of their spiritual  journey.
 When soul mates unite there is no allowance for anything other than  pure honesty and clarity between them. Remaining distortions surface  immediately rendering union almost incomprehensible before most of our  'stuff' has been released. It doesn't serve any of us to connect before  we are ready. Frequently people go through many relationships that help  to fine tune and release attachments until they are sufficiently evolved  to move on to higher paradigms with their soul mate. Of course we may  often experience deeply fulfilling relationships with someone other than  our soul mate before we get there. It is all part of the grand  unfolding of a unique soul.
*In conclusion*
Frequently we read of people searching for their true soul mate.  *Unfortunately this is just another alluring deception of the matrix in  which we live, attaching us to the endless spinning wheel of need or  desire for physical and emotional fulfilment through something external  to the divine within (our twin flame). *When we release our attachment  and reconnect with who we really are, peel away our distortions and  allow our beingness to magically and effortlessly shape our reality,  then first our twin flame will come calling, inviting us to unite in  solitude. When this divinely magical event takes place, we may well be  blessed by an encounter with our true soul mate in order that we may  experience divine union in physical form but that's unlikely to happen  if we're efforting for it. 
 It may well be a long wait, and the journey may be winding, but from  our experience, it's definitely a destination worth not striving for!
 Chris & Trinity

http://www.openhandweb.org/soul_mates_and_twin_flames_0


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 7, 2011)

*Thread moved to Relationships sub forum. *


----------

